# All Nordic languages: pronunciation of Marie



## eoneo

Kind of _*simplified*_ IPAs are used.

As far as I know,
Danish and Norwegian: Marie [marie]
Swedish: Marie [mari]

In a Swedish audiobook I'm listening to, the reader pronounces Marie as [mari], while he alternates between [marie] and [mari] in case of *Mariefred*.
I'm a bit perplexed.


----------



## Delfinen

Hej, eoneo! 
In Swedish I pronounce Marie without the "e" if a name, and with the "e" if the location - a very quick "e" though, so maybe you don't hear it everytime if someone says it very quickly.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

In Norwegian you would retain the -e in pronunciation.


----------



## BlueSuede

Delfinen said:


> In Swedish I pronounce Marie without the "e" if a name, and with the "e" if the location...


Not only in location but also the tasty Mariekex (a tasty cracker) is pronounced [marie...]


----------



## AutumnOwl

I would say that whenever Marie- is used in combination with another word the -e is pronounced (Mariestad, Mariedal, Marieberg), the same happens with other names ending with a silent -e, for example Mariannelund, Annedal, Anneberg etc.


----------



## bicontinental

In Danish the ‘e’ is pronounced, but since the accent is on the second syllable [RI], the e is very short to the point of being almost inaudible in rapid speech.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

bicontinental - the same is true for Norwegian. That being said, the way "Marie" is pronounced is in the Scandinavian languages is probably more a matter of dialect than language, as official Swedish/Danish/Norwegian (= "Scandinavian") is rather a matter of dialectal/regional version than 'official' pronunciation (which none of the languages have)


----------



## Den falska sköldpaddan

AutumnOwl said:


> I would say that whenever Marie- is used in combination with another word the -e is pronounced (Mariestad, Mariedal, Marieberg), the same happens with other names ending with a silent -e, for example Mariannelund, Annedal, Anneberg etc.


Exactly.



eoneo said:


> [...]
> 
> In a Swedish audiobook I'm listening to, the reader pronounces Marie as [mari], while he alternates between [marie] and [mari] in case of Mariefred.
> I'm a bit perplexed.


The pronouciation /mari:fre:d/ is simply incorrect. The reason for pronouncing /mari:e-/ in place names is, of course, the Latin genitive. Mariefred was a medieval monastery, _Pax Mariae_.


----------



## bicontinental

[...the way "Marie" is pronounced is in the Scandinavian languages is  probably more a matter of dialect than language, as official  Swedish/Danish/Norwegian (= "Scandinavian") is rather a matter of  dialectal/regional version than 'official' pronunciation (which none of  the languages have)/NorwegianNYC]

Good point Norwegian.


----------



## AutumnOwl

The name Marie is unusual in Finland, while Anne is more common and in Finnish Anne is pronounced with an -e in the end, so I would guess the same would be true with Marie, but I've never met a Finnish woman name Marie so I don't know for sure.


----------



## zyzzy

Two more cases where the e in Marie is pronounced because of a genitive: 
- Jungfru Marie nycklar (orchid species)
- Jungfru Marie nyckelpiga (ladybug species)


----------



## AutumnOwl

zyzzy said:


> Two more cases where the e in Marie is pronounced because of a genitive:
> - Jungfru Marie nycklar (orchid species)
> - Jungfru Marie nyckelpiga (ladybug species)


There are a lot of combinations with Jungfru Marie - bebådelsedag, himmelsfärd and other Catholic holy days, and also a lot of plants dedicated to her, http://www.katoliknu.se/html/artcl_mariablom.htm


----------



## JohanIII

Marie as a name would be pronounced with an e, if the woman in question so wished - I think radio & tv has such rules.
I know Ian Wachtmeister (swedish peer) wants his name pronounced vacktmäjstärr (not the german way).

I would mainly want to pronounce Anne with an e (  possible finnish influence from my mid-swedish home region), but it's quite common for it to be silent, so...


----------



## BlueSuede

Mariefred is one example of a Swedish place where 'e' in 'Marie' is mute.
Other examples are Mariestad, Mariedal, Marieholm, Marielund, Marieberg, Marietorp, and so on.

Even Marianne, another female name, can be with an 'e' pronounced or mute.
However in the place Mariannelund the 'e' is pronounced.

Whe have the same with other names too, as Margrete, Anne, to mention a few.


----------



## JohanIII

BlueSuede said:


> Mariefred is one example of a Swedish place where 'e' in 'Marie' is mute.
> Other examples are Mariestad, Mariedal, Marieholm, Marielund, Marieberg, Marietorp, and so on.



No no, as said further above these have pronounced e:s (not mute).


----------



## BlueSuede

Sorry sorry sorry, of course you're right. My fingers must have slipped on the keyboard.


----------



## AutumnOwl

BlueSuede said:


> Mariefred is one example of a Swedish place where 'e' in 'Marie' is mute.
> Other examples are Mariestad, Mariedal, Marieholm, Marielund, Marieberg, Marietorp, and so on.


At least Mariestad is pronounced with an -e, if you listen to their homepage, http://www.mariestad.se/ and press "Lyssna".


----------

